

OLED breakthrough: 70 lumens/watt () - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/oled-organic-led-light-breakthrough-michigan-princeton.php

======
invisible
It really is incredible that we're living through all of this (from a person
that enjoys technology). Now the bigger problem is making these cheap enough
to urge people to replace their now "energy efficient" LED products with
"super energy efficient" OLED products in the future.

While on the topic of cheap green products, what ever happened to dye
sensitized solar panels? So much hype of how simple it is to create and we've
yet to see a public product.

~~~
ph0rque
Well, the top-of-the-line LED's (the inorganic variety) have an efficiency of
~150 lumens/watt...

~~~
invisible
Well, most LED products aren't top of the line at 131lumens/watt, mostly
because it's expensive. They know OLEDs can be cheaper, that's why I was
saying that getting the manufacturing right is key to making them have a place
in the high efficiency lighting market. Did you have any other point to make?

